# NaNoWriMo 2009 anyone?



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey folks,

Just wondering who, if anyone, was doing NaNoWriMo this year? I'm not positive I'm going to do it (since I'm knee-deep in a manuscript already) but I registered yesterday just in case!

Kristan


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

I've participated (and successfully gotten to 50,000 words) every year from 2003 forward.

I really enjoy it, and credit it with motivating me to take my fiction writing seriously. I have published several novels whose first drafts came from NaNoWriMo (after several revisions and much editing, of course!)

While I have no idea what I am going to write this year, I am certainly planning on taking part.

Here's the link to their official site if anyone wants to check it out: www.nanowrimo.org

Elmore


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

My username is kristanhoffman if anyone wants to friend me!

I searched for you, Elmore, but I couldn't tell which username was yours!

Kristan


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

I added you as a buddy on the NaNo site, Kristan.
My NaNoWriMo username is thekanapolisfog - any other Kindleboard members can feel free to add me.
Elmore


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

That actually sounds fun, just not sure how it'd coincide with my class schedule -_-


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I have a friend who did it for the first time last year, as a student, and said it was simultaneously the best and worst idea she'd ever had. Lol.

(But she's one of the people pushing me to do it this year!)

Kristan


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I am seriously considering doing it this year...mostly because I want an excuse to write a total piece of carpola for my own amusement. Something filled with eyes roaming around the room and hearts literally swelling to twice their size. Maybe even throw in


Spoiler



"throbbing manhood"


 for the heck of it. Something that will give my mother a perverted thrill to which she will never admit liking


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I am seriously considering doing nanowrimo this year. I'm about two thirds of the way through my current book and would have to put that aside. Still, the idea of writing something totally new is really calling out to me.


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

National Novel Writing Month is approaching, and I'm curious to know if anyone on KindleBoards is participating this year.

This will be my first NaNoWriMo. The timing is perfect; I was just about to start my first novel, so this seems like the perfect opportunity to get my butt into gear and get some motivation happening. I'll be writing science fiction, bordering on social sci-fi. Kind of itchin' to start already! I have a very bossy inner editor, so I'm hoping this environment will challenge me to just get the words out as fast as possible.

So, who else is taking part?
What are you writing about?
What are your goals?
How much planning have you done so far?
Do you usually plan your NaNo novels or prefer to just wing it?
And what are your user profiles so that we can add each other as buddies and spy on each other's progress throughout November?

Mine's here: http://www.nanowrimo.org/eng/user/528807

(By the way, I did do a KB search for NaNoWriMo and no results turned up, which I was kind of surprised about. So if there's already an existing topic somewhere, and my search was just messin' with me, go ahead and merge this one, mods. And if it's true and there's no-one talking about NaNo on KB....! We gotta get more people into it. Seems like a lot of fun.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It seems to me this was brought up at least once, earlier....but I could be confusing it with the fact that a friend of mine's daughter does it. I'll poke around a bit...

Betsy

EDIT: Found this:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,126.msg1030.html#msg1030

member Elmore Hammes mentioned in one of his posts that he was participating in NaNoWriMo and there was some mention of it last October in one of the Let's Talk Kindle posts. (I searched on NaNoWriMo.)

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's another thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,14574.msg279042.html#msg279042

Perhaps Verena or Leslie could merge them all into one. . . .


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I just merged both threads and I am actually thinking this might be better in the Book Bazaar? Sort of a support thread for authors who are planning on participating and writing together. 

I am going to move the thread now but will post a redirection thread. Thanks everyone.

Leslie
Global Mod


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Note that many non-professionals also participate in this competition...not sure it's Book Bazaar or not.

Betsy


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

In response to reemixx's post:
So, who else is taking part? I am!
What are you writing about? No idea. Don't know the genre or the plot.
What are your goals? Get my 50K done despite taking 8 days out for a mission trip.
How much planning have you done so far? Zero.
Do you usually plan your NaNo novels or prefer to just wing it? I don't necessarily prefer to wing it, but that seems to be the way I have done it most years!
And what are your user profiles so that we can add each other as buddies and spy on each other's progress throughout November? thekanapolisfog - http://www.nanowrimo.org/eng/user/27817


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

*So, who else is taking part?* Me!
*What are you writing about?* Answer hazy. Try again later. 
*What are your goals?* 50k words or more. 
*How much planning have you done so far?* Well, depends. On 1 story I could write, a little bit. On other stories I could write, none.
*Do you usually plan your NaNo novels or prefer to just wing it?* This is only the second time I have planned to participate, and the first time I was in college so I definitely winged it. (Wung it? )
*And what are your user profiles so that we can add each other as buddies and spy on each other's progress throughout November?* http://www.nanowrimo.org/eng/user/524481

Kristan


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm there. 

http://www.nanowrimo.org/eng/user/124267


----------



## Ottie (Aug 31, 2009)

I have decided to join it this year also out of curiosity and I always have enjoyed being creative and I always enjoyed our creative writing class. Ever since I was a little girl since I learned how to read I dreamed of writing some sort of book. here I am http://www.nanowrimo.org/eng/user/532319 I really want to try and do this i have already been told its a lot of work and I know it is but I at least want to try it out and I know I probably wouldn't make the 50,000 word deadline by Nov 30 but at least I want to try.


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

Ottie said:


> I really want to try and do this i have already been told its a lot of work and I know it is but I at least want to try it out and I know I probably wouldn't make the 50,000 word deadline by Nov 30 but at least I want to try.


I have a friend who has several kids and a full-time job. Last year he participated and wrote 1,500 words. That was 1,500 more words than he wrote the rest of the year. Don't sweat the 50K - just have fun and do your best!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Elmore Hammes said:


> I have a friend who has several kids and a full-time job. Last year he participated and wrote 1,500 words. That was 1,500 more words than he wrote the rest of the year. Don't sweat the 50K - just have fun and do your best!


I agree completely!!

Kristan


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Can't do it. In the middle of a 220,000 pager.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I've never considered it before and not sure I can make 50,000 words but I registered and will certainly see what happens. If anything, it may get me back on track on what I should be writing.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

sierra09 said:


> I've never considered it before and not sure I can make 50,000 words but I registered and will certainly see what happens. If anything, it may get me back on track on what I should be writing.


That's precisely what I'm thinking/hoping as well. 

Kristan


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

It's a good test for anyone starting out, because a working novelist at 2,500 words per day generally produces 75,000 words per month. Now, length is no statement of quality, but a good draft with 5 revisions is - and 50,000 words is the threshold of a full novel - so it's a good exercise, because it will keep you on track and teach you the self-discipline needed to author a novel. 


Edward C. Patterson


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

Not a bad response. I added you lot as buddies. Feel free to add me back. Or don't. Or whatever. 

I'm curious about something. For all you published authors doing NaNo... Why do you do it? Is it the fun factor? The sense of community? Does it help to motivate or inspire you? Do you do it to challenge yourself and improve your skills by setting other goals than just a word count? I'd love to know.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't do it. Word count and discipline would be a good reason, but I use the Author Support thread ehre on Kindleboards for that, where we whip each other through the dry spells.

Ed Pattersonm


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Fun and community. I like to go to the local write-ins. Also, although I take my writing very seriously, I strive not to take _myself _ too seriously, and NaNoWriMo helps me with that.


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

reemixx said:


> I'm curious about something. For all you published authors doing NaNo... Why do you do it? Is it the fun factor? The sense of community? Does it help to motivate or inspire you? Do you do it to challenge yourself and improve your skills by setting other goals than just a word count? I'd love to know.


Basically, yes to all that. My first NaNoWriMo back in 2003 got me started on novel-length writing. I've gotten some first drafts out of the NaNo process, and some efforts that will never see the light of day. Either way, I enjoy it immensely. It has been a great motivator - I know no matter what else happens, I will get at least 50,000 words written in November, and that is pretty good for someone who used to struggle to get ten percent of that done in an entire year.


----------



## KLBrady (Sep 7, 2009)

So, who else is taking part? Me!
What are you writing about? Chick lit sequel to my first novel, The Bum Magnet...or a spy novel. One of the two.
What are your goals? 50k words or more. 
How much planning have you done so far? I have a very weak outline in my head, some of it's on paper somewhere in the world. Dunno where I put it. 
Do you usually plan your NaNo novels or prefer to just wing it? This is my first NaNo novel and I'm participating because I work more efficiently and write when I'm working against tight a deadline. Last year I used the Amazon Breakthrough Novel Awards contest as my motivation. This year, it's NaNo. 
And what are your user profiles so that we can add each other as buddies and spy on each other's progress throughout November? http://www.nanowrimo.org/eng/user/534251


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Since this is my first time and I'm still feeling my way around the site, I'm wavering between an action story or a romance since I have plans for both already in my head. I guess it will depend on which one pulls more. As for word count, I'm not certain if I'll reach 50,000 or not. That would be a dream or if it gets flowing it could turn into more. I've learned never to guess at such things. My profile is here....I think. http://www.nanowrimo.org/eng/user/533235


----------



## eddiewright86 (Sep 7, 2009)

I think I'm gonna get in on it. Failed last year. Might as well fail again. But...maybe not.

http://www.nanowrimo.org/eng/user/410058


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I have still not decided. I have two ideas. No plots, though, and no real idea about my characters.


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

Elmore Hammes said:


> Basically, yes to all that. My first NaNoWriMo back in 2003 got me started on novel-length writing. I've gotten some first drafts out of the NaNo process, and some efforts that will never see the light of day. Either way, I enjoy it immensely. It has been a great motivator - I know no matter what else happens, I will get at least 50,000 words written in November, and that is pretty good for someone who used to struggle to get ten percent of that done in an entire year.


Thanks for writing that. That's pretty inspiring, actually. I'm in kinda the same boat; need an arse kicking to just get motivated and get some words down. I'd like to get my work published one day, so I'm using NaNo for the motivation factor and to try to get into a routine where I'm writing a fair amount every day. And for the enjoyment, of course  Anyways, good to hear that it can be a successful way to get started in novel writing. Awesome sauce.


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

I was going to but I've already jumped the gun. I had been just taking notes for November 1, but I couldn't stand waiting. I guess I shouldn't complain.


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

I did a guest blog for Angel Editing, some wonderful editors that I used to work with at Lulu, about how NaNoWriMo kick-started my writing. It's up on their site today: http://www.angelediting.com/blog.html

Maybe that will encourage people to jump on board - it starts in just a couple days, hope everyone is ready!
Elmore


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Great article, Elmore. I'm ready, had a plot, lost the plot (twice) and am now back to hoping I can actually write what goes with the synopsis...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Sierra, more important than a "plot" is a "protagonist."  Of course, that advice to to an author violently opposed to "plots." What would that be called -Plotophobia. No Plot Zone. Plots are Flotz. A good plot is a lost plot. Plots are for Lost and Lost lost their Plot. I once had a Duckbilled Plotapus, but it was swallowed by a _deus ex machina_. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Protagonists I have, Ed. They're loud and pushy most of the time if I don't write the right way. It's keeping them on track I have problems with at times.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Let them push you around a bit. Whe your characters come alive and start wrting your story, it's a sure sign that your in the ZONE. If you don't like their contribution, wait until they're finished, and then adjust in your 3 revisions. My characters possess me when I write and I speak "in tongues." You should hear me do a drag-queen or a Chinese Emperor. That's the magic that you need to polish and deliver to engage a reader.

Ed Patterson


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Ed, for some reason an image of Ming the Merciless just popped into my head after reading that and it scares me.  

I let the characters write or do what they want...though I have to rein them in when Mom's in the next room. Nice calm witches she can handle. Overly loud people with guns and interesting speech habits though...that's another thing.


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

I couldn't agree with you more, Ed. I love it when a character starts telling me what is going on. 

NaNoWriMo is perfect for strong protagonists without plots. Just start typing and see what kinds of trouble they can get into. Second (and following) drafts are for weeding out all the false trails and other clutter.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Gah...I'm signed up but still have no idea what I'm going to write. It's like my brain went on vacation without me...

http://www.nanowrimo.org/eng/user/129582

I'm there, in any case...


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

That's how I am now. I have the basic idea but the rest went out of my brain several days ago.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm somewhere between super excited and deathly terrified that it starts tomorrow...

Kristan


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

I guess I am still working under the assumption that once I get going it will all come together. As of this morning, I still have no clue what I will do beginning tomorrow morning beyond creating a new Word document named "NaNoWriMo2009.doc". 
Elmore aka thekanapolisfog on NaNo
P.S. I added you as a writing buddy, Thumper.


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm not officially participating, but I _am_ using the month to eliminate the internet from my life and write, write, write to finish the book I've been working on. There's something about knowing so many people will be writing-obsessed during the month of November that I like, and I'm excited to join the energy if not the actual ... event.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I've found that being non-internet bound certainly helps in the writing. Using the desktop computer this week and just doodling on various things in the fanfiction world I find myself clicking back online to pages I have open and then I wonder why I'm not getting anything wrote.    I think to do any serious writing, either for NaNo or on my second book I'll have to switch back to the laptop in the bedroom since it's not hooked online.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I agree that no-internet means more-productivity. Sadly... I am online right now. 

Kristan


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Elmore Hammes said:


> P.S. I added you as a writing buddy, Thumper.


Yay!


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Here's sort of a dumb question and yeah I did read the FAQ but want to double check with people who have done this before. How do you update your word count daily? Manually on the front page by putting in the number of do you put the contents of that days writing into update Novel Section? I know there's someplace where you're supposed to copy/paste the contents but I'm not sure if that's at the end when you have to validate or how it works.


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes, on the upper right just enter the number and click the update button. Later on in the month they will open up a new section in your "My NaNoWriMo" page that lets you either upload a file or cut and paste to get an "official" word count.


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

What are you Nanoer's doing online right now?


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

Every 500 words I get to play


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I won't start until the Spouse Thingy goes to work this evening. I'd get rolling but 1) still no idea WHAT I'm going tow rite and 2) we're probably going to go see the Boy in _Grease_ this afternoon. No point in getting started while my brain is not functional and will be interrupted anyway...

I have high hopes that going out in public will give me an idea...


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

When  you say the boy, do you mean your son or Boy George? That just kind of sounds like hipster slang for him...


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Elmore Hammes said:


> Yes, on the upper right just enter the number and click the update button. Later on in the month they will open up a new section in your "My NaNoWriMo" page that lets you either upload a file or cut and paste to get an "official" word count.


Thanks, Elmore. Just did my first update and it worked.  I'm a happy writer...now to stay that way all month.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Dave Dykema said:


> When you say the boy, do you mean your son or Boy George? That just kind of sounds like hipster slang for him...


My son... he's playing Sonny in a regional production of _Grease_. I'll always bypass a day of writing to see him perform


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

With a full time job and two other books nearly final stages, I'm not doing it, but I sure admire those of you who are. One day I will, when I muster up the time, energy, determination, and courage.  

Debra


----------



## pile of monkeys (Apr 1, 2009)

I just decided to do it. This is me: http://www.nanowrimo.org/eng/user/583221 if anyone wants to be a writing buddy. I have two paragraphs done. Way I see it, it's two paragraphs more than I had before.


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

I added you, pile of monkeys. Good luck and have fun with it!
Elmore aka thekanapolisfog on NaNoWriMo.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Pile of Monkeys, I also just added you as a buddy. I've found this to be really fun. Of course, ask me toward the end of the month and I may say something different.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I _finally coughed up a story idea...this should be fun; no outline, no idea what will happen when, but I have the bones in my head so hitting 50K should be fairly easy.

We're allowed to write massive amounts of suck, right... ? _


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Gee, I hope so.


----------



## pile of monkeys (Apr 1, 2009)

Two day in, and I haven't given up. That's a good sign, right?


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Sure it is. A better sign is when you don't throw your computer or typewriter out a window when the going gets tough.


----------



## Ottie (Aug 31, 2009)

I am trying to keep myself motivated as I am typing on a laptop keyboard and even with my disability where i can only use 1 one hand and type with one finger I am at least trying to do 1,667 words a day even though my arm has been cramping up.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I did it. I signed up on Sunday, picked one of my very vague ideas and started writing. So far I have 6000 plus words. I'm also working on two other books--finishing one and revising the other. My NaNo books is pretty free form. I'm just letting the characters go where they want and do what they want. I've never written this way before so I'll have to see what happens. My plan is to end up with something promising that I can at least work on. But if all I get is a bunch of nothing, that's okay, too. I'll have learned something about myself.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I've found that working on the plot I have planned for the Nano story is making it interesting in dabbling on my second novel in my series plus tweaking an action novel that's this close (holds fingers very close together) to being done.  It's surprising that I'm actually keeping an average word count since Sunday though I already decided to do more than is required since my chapters always seem to be mid-point of their 1,662 words that they recommended.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow, go, y'all! I admit, I had a great first day then puttered out yesterday and felt like utter poo (physically, unrelated to NaNo) today, so I'm gonna have a lot of catch-up work the next couple days. 

Kristan


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh also, just saw this!

http://www.scribophile.com/contests/nanowrimo-09/

Kristan


----------



## Ottie (Aug 31, 2009)

I think i failed I got 5,377 words in and I don't know  where I want to go   this is harder and scarier then I thought it would be.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I have 2 possible suggestions:

1. Take an hour or two and figure out some possibilities for where to take it. Talk about it with someone. I hit a roadblock on Day 2, after just 1,700 words, and "wasted" all of Day 2 trying to sort it out. But ultimately a friend helped me work through it. I still have some questions that will need to be resolved, but I have a general direction that I can work towards.

2. Just keep writing. And if you end up changing your mind, that's okay. Just keep going on that new path! During my first novel, I changed POVs (1st to 3rd), plots, and even characters multiple times through the first draft. That's something you can clean up and make cohesive in revision.

I wrote NOTHING yesterday or the day before, but I'm back on track today and up to 5,034 words. You can do it!

But yes, it's definitely harder and scarier than I thought it would be.

Kristan

Kristan


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

When I get stuck, sometimes it just helps to start a new chapter, adding in a new character or event that may not even have anything to do with what has happened before (check out posts regarding "plot ninjas" on the NaNoWriMo forums for lots of examples).

Very often I am surprised as these supposed-tangents end up working their way into the rest of the story, sometimes even developing into the primary story line.

This tends to work better with a free-flowing effort like NaNo, but it can be used for other works too, with judicious editing afterward.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Plot ninjas? I love that!   I always wondered what those things would be called if they had a name. Those pop up all the time when I write...of course it often when I don't want them to.


----------



## Ottie (Aug 31, 2009)

Would I be too far behind if i just typed a 1000 a day?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Well, yes and no. Technically, that's like 1/3 of how much you're supposed to do. But then again, that'd be about 30k by the end of the month, which is still a HUGE accomplishment!

So I'd say 1000 words a day is still great!  I'll definitely be happy if I have 30k words by Dec. 1st.

Kristan


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I am so far behind... But, eh, oh well  I should have huge chunks of time this weekend to catch up...


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I peeked at your word count, Thumper and I think you're doing really well. Especially since it just started on Sunday.


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

I have a friend who's at 18,000 already. He does this every year and is an animal at it. I hate him.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Dave Dykema said:


> I have a friend who's at 18,000 already. He does this every year and is an animal at it. I hate him.


ME TOO! I mean I'm happy for her and amazed and proud, but also there's the hate.



Kristan


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Well, except for you guys I don't know anyone who writes so I don't have that particular issue.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

I passed the NaNo finish line last night with 53,744 words. [insert exhausted, relieved sigh here.] 'Course, I'm only about halfway through the book, so back to the grindstone for me.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

WOOOOW great job!!

I'm WAY behind at 13k lol.

Oh well, writing = winning.

Kristan


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm hoping to be able to finish the novel tonight ot tomorrow which is the second hurdle, actually finishing it. I was thrilled to pass the goal last week.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm at 38,394. I'm figuring to get the 50,000 before the end of the month, but will have to keep working to finish it. Then I'll put it away and get back to my other projects. This is my first year doing NaNo. It's fun, but tiring.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Sienna:

Did you get my Chinese cursing.  

E Patterson


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes, I did, Ed. Thank you very much. I meant to PM the thanks back but my computer seems to have a cold because it's been acting weird since yesterday. Just posting is a pain at times.


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

My friend who I said earlier I hated is at 67600. See why?


----------

